# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Help! My scalp itches!

## saneeze

Hello! 

I started using rogaine 2% for women some months ago, finished the entire 3 step process, and by the 3rd month, I had grown a little bit of peach fuzz around my hairline and was really happy. I stopped use for a month or so because I couldn't afford to purchase a second set. Later on, I went to walmart and bought 5% minoxidil for men, because is was only $19. something and I had seen youtube videos of older women recommending 5% vs 2%. Supposedly, more bang for your buck, and that's just what I needed! Suddenly, I'm on my second bottle and I see no hair growth, matter of fact, all the little hairs I had are gone  :Frown:  and my scalp itches like heck! D': I could cry right now. For this reason, and the fact that it's very oily, I don't use it everyday. Has anyone experienced itch and no growth with 5% vs. 2%? I'm very frustrated. I'm only 22 years old and I want this to work SO BAD. A woman with a receding hairline is absolutely humiliating.

----------


## Jaclyn

The 2% version of Minoxidil is the one thats FDA approved for women to use, and it only comes in a liquid form (not a foam option). The makers of Rogaine/Minoxidil say the 2% version is just as effective for women as the 5% mens version, and it comes with less risk of side effects. So, I dont think it has anything to do with concentration. But many people do get this kind of allergies when they switch to other brand or higher concentration. I remember, my dermatologist once mentioned that some people acquire an allergic contact dermatitis and itching due to the Propylene Glycol which is used as a vehicle for Minoxidil. Try not to scratch or touch. Using Nizoral 2% shampoo every other day might help. I would prefer switching to original brand and 2% concentration, if itching doesnt subside or diminish in a short time.

----------


## lilyshabatsky

thanks for the info

----------

